# My Ducks are hatching !!! Now there's 3!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

My ducks are starting to hatch !!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:   :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

 :clap: congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

Congrats! Please share pictures when you can!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

Here's two !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

so cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

I WANT A DUCKLING!!! 
*sigh* ah well . . .

Congrats


----------



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

Congrats!! My ducks just started sitting on their eggs yesterday! :stars:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*



DavyHollow said:


> I WANT A DUCKLING!!!
> *sigh* ah well . . .
> 
> Congrats


^^ you said it.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: My Ducks are hatching !!!*

So cute!! I want one too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute...


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Congradulations! :stars: A wild duck that hangs out at our lake just hatched little ducklings! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...how cute! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, I love baby ducks!!!!!
We had a duck setting on 25 eggs a few years back. Just before they were due to hatch they all disappeared. 'Possum most likely, or skunk. I was so upset. We don't have ducks anymore.
Congratulations on a successful hatching.


----------

